# 3pt wheel rake



## rjbaustian (Oct 16, 2012)

Thinking of picking up a 3 pt wheel rake cheap. They work ok, or are they junk?


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

They are basically 1/2 of an 8-wheel caddy rake, which means you have to go over the field twice to rake the same amount of hay as an 8-wheeler.

The advantage of a 3 pt wheel rake is that they are cheap, do a decent job, and are very manueverable.

I've got one that I picked up in a package deal and keep it around for a back-up.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Problem is this, if your getting too close to something, when you turn away your momentarily moving the rake even closer. If you try to double up your rows, when your getting too close, to turn away you get even closer, too far away to get closer you get even further away briefly. Some of the crookiest drunken rows I've ever seen were raked with a 3 point wheel rake.


----------



## R W (Apr 27, 2013)

Recently saw a 3point wheel rake that had been converted to trailing, making it easier to operate and

more convenient all round.

The conversion appeared as so it would simple enough to perform.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I personally do not like 3 point hay equipment of any kind. If you were going in a straight line then lifting it up to turn around and going in a straight line again it might would be okay but for going around curves it does not work well at all. I have not had a 3 point hitch rake but I did have a 3 point hitch tedder and I couldn't wait to get rid of it. It's my opinion but you couldn't give me one.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I use a 3 point Kuhn rotary and it works fine for curves. But the only curves I go are the windrows as it follows the pivot tracks. Other then that all windrows are straight.


----------



## blueridgehay (Dec 25, 2012)

As already stated, 'pends on how your fields are laid out. Also on whats in your pocket book and how bad you need one and how much ground you gotta cover. i personally only use trail behind equipment, cause ain't none of my fields square and got lot of steep ground. Where you are located, probably work fine, just not my rake of choice.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I got a 3ph 4wheel in a package also. Last time I tried to use it I swore if it was ever connected to one of my tractors again it would be to move it, probably load it to haul away.

That said, my fields are a bit rough, and as with anything connected to the arms of the 3ph, if the front end of the tractor went down a little the rake would go up. When the rear tires went in the dip, rake dug dirt. Last time I tried to use it I was trying to move some rained-on hay so it could dry. I finally gave up & would have lost that cutting if it hadn't been for a good neighbor letting me borrow his carted 8wheel rake.

Some people I have talked to use them with no problem, but I was never able to get this one to do satisfactory except for maybe 1 time out of 10 I tried, and that was on a section of real smooth, not very heavy, straight across the field area.


----------



## rjbaustian (Oct 16, 2012)

Ok, all valid points that make sense.... My field is flat and straight. This one is a 5 wheel rake. I have an old IH bar rake that I'm worried about not doing a good job. I just don't want to spend much more money till I start taking in more is all...


----------



## askinner (Nov 15, 2010)

I have a 5 wheel 3pt, only use it for straight work (cut headlands, and straight up and down). I hated it at first, as I was mowing round and round, but love it now. The faster you rake with it, the better the job it does. I might add though, I am thinking of buying another one, and building a cart for them to use as a v rake.

It can bunch up under the frame in really heavy going, only had that problem once or twice though, and if it's that heavy, your balers probably going to plug unless you're only creeping along anyway. I would love a rotary, but can't justify the $ they are asking for the size I'd need, I'd rather spend the $ on amendments or something else that will actually have a real return on investment. Setup and used right, they will make a windrow every bit as nice as a rotary. Used too slow, they will cause slight roping though.


----------



## rjbaustian (Oct 16, 2012)

Eventually I'm going to buy a v rake. I can get this one for 750. I looks to be in good shape. If I had 2, I can either get my father in law on a tractor, or hire the kid down the road and we can both run....


----------



## askinner (Nov 15, 2010)

rjbaustian said:


> Eventually I'm going to buy a v rake. I can get this one for 750. I looks to be in good shape. If I had 2, I can either get my father in law on a tractor, or hire the kid down the road and we can both run....


Just check the fingers where they go through the wheel, they can wear thin and snap off there after a while.

If you run two 5 wheels, and your ground is smooth, you'll cover a lot of ground very quickly.


----------



## Lazy J (Jul 18, 2008)

I ran a 3 point wheel rake for a neighbor several summers and that galvinized my opinion that they are junk! There is a reason they are cheap.

If the front end of the tractor drops the rake stops moving hay.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I also bought one in a package deal on time. My son was delighted at the thought of being able to lift over windrows. That joy ended on his first attempt to make a row. He unhooked from it and it sat on the fence row until we sold it. We tinkered with adjusting that rake trying to get it to do a good job.


----------



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

I have a problem with wheels on thick forage and light stemmed forage when the wind is blowing. On the former it just hops over it if to much of it and on the latter it just sticks to the wheel. So I have both wheel and parallel bar, and a tedder. Between the three I get the job done.

Mark


----------



## t becker (May 29, 2013)

If you like putting dirt into hay as you twist it into a rope that lays like a snake for the baler to follow than I've got a 2 wheel 3 point for sale.


----------



## S10491112 (Apr 11, 2013)

I had one 3point wheel rake years ago didn't like it. To hard to put on tractor sold it quickly. You can find 5 wheel farm hand or NI speedwheel rakes cheep $500+ and they are tow type backup drop a pin and ready to go. you can pull with tractor, jeep or truck if you are short on tractors.


----------



## scrapiron (Mar 10, 2010)

I have a 4 wheel, 3pt hitch rake. Best thing sence sliced bread. Paid $100.00 for it " NEW " used. Man said " it won't work ". He just didn't know HOW, or take the time to adjust it properly ? I use it behind a ford 2000 tractor. In bahia grass it will rake, with me driving, 5ac per hour. My son has raked over 9ac per hour with it & it will CLEAN the field. Very little trash in windrow. Way better than the "roll-a-rope" bar rake it replaced. The heaviest hay it has ever raked was some T-9 bahia that made 89 ( 1000+lb) rolls off of 8.5ac. Last year had some T-85 that made over 7000lb per ac, yea it was rank,cleaned field & did NOT plug! You just have to take the time to adjust it BEFORE you start to rake.
Want the best rake ? get a rotary ! spendsome big $$$for the rotary though.

scrapiron


----------



## arfowler (Jan 10, 2012)

I had a 3 pt hitch when I first started. It got me by a couple of years but I am glad to have a v rake now. Half the price but only half the rake.


----------

